
New York Searches for Its Anchor Tech Company - CapitalistCartr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/03/technology/daily-report-new-york-searches-for-its-anchor-tech-company.html
======
pavel_lishin
> _Likewise, a high-tech region needs an anchor company, that giant or at
> least influential company that draws in technical talent and generates the
> know-how and cash for another generation of start-ups and — just maybe — the
> next big thing to come along._

Is this actually the case?

